# Six Windows 10 annoyances: How to make them go away for good



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> You've got complaints about Windows 10? Don't worry, you've got plenty of company. From my mailbox, these are the top gripes about Microsoft's new OS, with instructions to help you make those problems vanish.


Here


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

ekim68 said:


> Here


Awesome resource! Guess who's a new subscriber?


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

Ekim68, found the, 'tone down telemetry level' very interesting. thanks for the link. bookmarked


----------

